# الى  ...اتفضلي هنا ومشكوره sha2awet 2alam



## lo siento_mucho (5 يونيو 2012)

ده اقتباس من ردك ع عضو عندو مشكله وهي انجدابو للفتيات المسلمات.. 

QUOTE=sha2awet 2alam;3202291]

فاهماك و حاسة بيك ... ربما يكون انجذابك ليهم لانك شايفهم اجمل شكلا او بيهتمو بنفسهم 
اكتر او بيعاملو انوثتهم بطريقة كويسة عكس
 بعض البنات المسيحيين بيتعاملو مع الانوثة 
على انها ضعف و قلة ادب و نادرا ما بيبصو فى مراية .. 



اولا اسفه لاقتباسي لكلامك  ومنزلاه هنا ف موضوع مستقل

وليكي الحق تطلبي  انك تحذفيه لو ازعجك...

بس بجد النقطه اثارتني جداا ويمكن استغربت الكلام..

فممكن توضيح منك للكلام ده ونقطة الانوثه دي..

 وكمان عايزه اشوف ردود الشباب لو زي فكرتك وكمان ردود البنات لو هما بيبصو لانثوتهم ع انها  ضعف و ...

​
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (5 يونيو 2012)

-----------------------------------


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 يونيو 2012)

* انا فى راى الشخصى  شوفى راء عدو المراة ان الجمال الحقيقى هو الروح والقلب اما الشكل فهو مش ثابت متغير مع الزمن  اقصد الشكل الخارجى  اما حكاية المسلمات الانوثة عندهم اجمل من المسيحيات  اعتقد  حضرتك غلط 
 لان الانوثة واحدة ونفس الصفات  موجود فى كل بنات حواء وكل فتاة اكيد ميلون المية بتحاول بتكون فى اجمل صورة  . فى حاجة كل فتاة فيها حاجة اجمل من الاخر بالدليل مثلا الفتاة  فى افريقيا سمراء ومع ذلك فى شباب بيحبها  دة حاجة حسب العين  الشخص ممكن واحد يشوف واحدة تبقى ملكة جمال امامة واحد تانى يشوفها على انها قردة ومع انها نفس الفتاة  حسب نظرة  الشخص . وعايز الصراحة الراجل اللى يقيم فتاة على الشكل الخارجى  يبقى تافه بجد  وعبيط لان الشكل بيتغير  مش ثابت دور على القلب والروح هو اساس الحياة وياتى الشكل فى اخر حاجة  اسف للتطويل *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يونيو 2012)

الاول ترد هي عشان هتوضح النقطه دي
اللي عايز يقول رئيو مش يوجه كلام ليها غير لما تدخل وتقول .. يمكن ترفض اصلا طرح الموضوع...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *الراجل لما بيحب ، او بيفكر ف حب ، اخر حاجة بيبصلها الشكل الحلو دة والانوثة *
> 
> امال ليه معظم الشباب بيشتكو ويقولو البنت بقت بشنب وفقدت انوثتها و و و و ....
> طالما الانوثه اخر حاجه يتبصلها؟؟


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (5 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:
> 
> 
> > *الراجل لما بيحب ، او بيفكر ف حب ، اخر حاجة بيبصلها الشكل الحلو دة والانوثة *
> ...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 يونيو 2012)

* اعتقد اعتقد إن الكثير الكثير مننا  بيقع فى نفس الغلطه...*
* إننا لما نيجى نتكلم  او نقول وجه نظرنا للاسف بنجمع او بنعمم....*
* و الجمع ده او التعميم ده اكبر غلط...  فى كتير بنات بتهتم و زيهم مش بيهتم..  بغض النظر عن دنهم....*
*و كمان على كلامك يا كيرلس ممكن يكون ده وجه نظرك إنت و طبعا الواحد يحترمك عليه..بس صدقنى صدقنى صدقنى مش كل الرجال بيفكرو مثلك..*
* اما بئا إن الانوثه ضعف.. فلا و لا و لا  ده سلااااح هههههههههههههه*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (5 يونيو 2012)

*


lo siento_mucho قال:



الاول ترد هي عشان هتوضح النقطه دي


أنقر للتوسيع...


هتوضح اية مش فاهم ؟
مالكلام واضح جدا !! وبالعربي !

عموما رأيك يحترم
انا منسحب 
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> lo siento_mucho قال:
> 
> 
> > *لأن اخر حاجة الراجل بيفكر فيها هو الارتباط :new6:*
> ...


----------



## oesi no (5 يونيو 2012)

الشاب اللى يقولك انه مش بيبص على جمال البنت اللى بيحبها  مش تصدقيه 

اعتقد قصد شقاوة هنا  مجموعه من البنات المسيحيه الملتزمة واللى بتعتبر اهتمامها بنفسها نوع من الترف الزائد غير المطلوب وغير المحبب لفتاة ملتزمة دينيا 
ودة طبعا تفكير غلط منهم  
على فكرة بيطلق عليهم فى الاوساط الشبابيه ( عرايس المسيح ) 
الى هما البنات اللى بتنزل من غير ميكب وبلبس مش ماشي على بعضه وبتسرح شعرها تسريحات انتهت من الاربعينات ده لو سرحته 
وفيه شباب كمان من النوع ده على فكرة 
طبعا انا مش بتكلم عن اخلاقهم او تدينهم هما اكبر من ان واحد زيي يتكلم عنهم 
انا بتكلم عن انه مظهرهم واهتمامهم بنفسهم  عمره ما يكون خطيه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> lo siento_mucho قال:
> 
> 
> > *لأن اخر حاجة الراجل بيفكر فيها هو الارتباط :new6:*
> ...


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (5 يونيو 2012)

*


lo siento_mucho قال:






Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:





مهو عشان راجل في البطاقه بس...


أنقر للتوسيع...


لما الراجل يطلع مع واحدة ف البطاقة بس
اعرفي ان هي كمان محترمة قدام الناس بس 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## Critic (5 يونيو 2012)

على فكرة مش قاعدة , الطرفين فيهم دة , هنا فيه منقبات ومحجبات متزمتات , وهنا فيه عدم اهتمام , الموضوع ملوش علاقة بدين اد ما هو ثقافة ! , وعموما "ألجمال او الاهتمام" مش مبرر ابدا ان حد يبص برا ولا جوا , لأن الحلوين فى كل ملة !


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> lo siento_mucho قال:
> 
> 
> > *لما الراجل يطلع مع واحدة ف البطاقة بس*
> ...


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (5 يونيو 2012)

*


lo siento_mucho قال:






Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:





 ايش جاب ل جاب..
مش انت انسحبت...

أنقر للتوسيع...


انسحبت من الرد ع شقاوة وكلامها ومسحت ردي عليها
ولا تحبي انسحب من الموقع كلو  ?

حاسس اني قاتلك قتيل :new6:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> lo siento_mucho قال:
> 
> 
> > *انسحبت من الرد ع شقاوة وكلامها ومسحت ردي عليها*
> ...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> الشاب اللى يقولك انه مش بيبص على جمال البنت اللى بيحبها مش تصدقيه
> 
> اعتقد قصد شقاوة هنا مجموعه من البنات المسيحيه الملتزمة واللى بتعتبر اهتمامها بنفسها نوع من الترف الزائد غير المطلوب وغير المحبب لفتاة ملتزمة دينيا
> ودة طبعا تفكير غلط منهم
> ...


* كلامك مظبوت يا اوسى -- و اعتقد نفس نوع البنات دى تلاقيهم فى المسلمات بردو..الى بيبقو متدينااات اوى...*
*للاسف بيفتكرو إن مظهرهم و اهتمامهم ده خطيه... و ممكن كمان يبوصو للبنات إلى مهتميات بنفسهم إنهم بعااد جدا جدا عن ربنا... و فى الحقيقه ممكن يكون العكس( وده عن تجربه شخصيه )*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 يونيو 2012)

ايش دخل التدين في عدم الاهتمام بالمظهر؟ هو  هلكل غير متدينات يهتمن بمظهرهن؟ هذه امور شخصيه وتتفاوت بين الناس انا اللي اعرفه ان المنقبه مثلا تكشخ وتلبس وتحط المكياج وتعمل تسريحات في بيتها ولزوجها هذا ما يعني انه هي متخلفه ليش انها ما تعمل نفس شئ لما تخرج؟ في ناس الخروج بالنسبه لهم قضاء مصالح مش استعراض لبس ومكياج وشعر مادري عن المتدينات عندكم لكن حرام الظلم والتعميم على انه ما يهتمن بنفسهن عند الخروج هو يعني ايه الاهتمام؟


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يونيو 2012)

واضح ان الموضوع كبيير اوى ومتاخد ع الاعصاب
وانا ع اعصابى لوحدى
تتمسو بالخير


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 يونيو 2012)

*يااااااااة اخيرا اتعمل موضوع موجه لى شخصيًا:new6: بغض النظر طبعًا عن التقطيع اللى نص البنات عايزين يقطعهولى و بغض النظر عن انى بكره انى افسر كلامى كلمة كلمة و كإنه شبهة جنائية .. بس المضطر يركب الصعب و عشان خاطر عيون لولو بس:t23:

كلامى كان نصه كالآتى : " شايفهم اجمل شكلا او بيهتمو بنفسهم اكتر او بيعاملو انوثتهم بطريقة كويسة عكس بعض البنات المسيحيين بيتعاملو مع الانوثة على انها ضعف و قلة ادب و نادرا ما بيبصو فى مراية .. "

نفصصه بقا ...
اولا .. اللى اتكلم عن انى عممت الكلام على كل البنات المسيحيين مقراش كلامى بدقة .. انا قولت بعض البنات المسيحيين .... بعضهم يا ناس ... معممتش خالص .. دة نشكر ربنا اول خطأ موقعتش فيه الحمد لله :t13:
ثانيا .. اللى اتكلم عن ان الانوثة متساوية فى المسيحيين زى المسلمين .. هو انا قولت ان فيه واحدة بايد زيادة عن التانية ؟ انا كلامى كان واضح قولت " بيعاملو انوثتهم بطريقة كويسة " يعنى الانوثة واحدة فى الكل بس الفرق فى طريقة التعامل معاها ... طريقة النظر ليها .. واحدة شايفة انها ند للراجل و بتكلمه زيه زيها فين الانوثة دى ؟؟ ليه اصل هى لو اتعاملت بهدوء معاه هتتفهم غلط و يبقى عيب ؟؟ و متقوليش مفيش بنات بتقول كدة .. لان فيه و انا اعرفهم شخصيًا ...
ثالثا .. اللى هيقولى اخر حاجة الراجل بيشوفها فى البنت شكلها .. كداب فى اصل وشه .. و اللى مش مصدقنى يروح يشوف موضوع اشياء الرجل ينفر منها فى المرأة و يقرا الردود عن عدم اهتمام البنت بنظافتها و شكلها و يقرا رد جوجو هنا( فكرنى اجيبلك حاجة حلوة ردك عجبنى :fun_lol: ) ... و اسال نفسك انهى بنت تلفت نظرك .. بنت محترمة و مسرحة شعرها بشكل كويس ولابسة شيك و ميكب هادى خالص ولا واحدة مش غاسلة وشها و منكوشة بس محترمة ؟؟ 
رابعا .. انا مقصرتش الموضوع على المسيحيين فقط .. بس انا اتكلمت عن البنات المسيحيين لان صاحب الموضوع كان قايل انه مش بينجذب للبنات اللى بيشوفهم من المسيحيين و انجذب لواحدة غير مسيحية و كان دة احتمال من ضمن الاحتمالات الواردة مش حقيقة مؤكدة يعنى .. و اكيد البنت اللى بتحبه مش بنت متشددة بالدرجة اللى تخليها متهتمش بشكلها و تلبس لبس فضفاض او تهمل جمالها و انوثتها و الا لو هى متشددة كدة هتحب واحد مسيحيى ازاى يعنى ؟ مش منطق اكيد 
خامسا .. كلامى بقا فى المجمل ان فيه بنات مش بتهتم بشكلها تحت مسمى التدين او التشدد و بتعامل الراجل زيها زيه على اساس ان الانوثة دى دلع و مياصة و عدم احترام .. الكلام دة مش من الهوا الكلام دة بيحصل على ارض الواقع و انا اعرف بنات بالشكل دة .. تقولها اهتمى بشكلك سرحى كويس البسى محترم طبعا بس شيك تقولك المظهر مش كل حاجة الجوهر اهم .. على عينى و على راسى الجوهر اهم طبعا و الاخلاق بس الشكل و الاهتمام بيه مطلوب مش عشان الشباب حتى بس عشان نفسك .. عشان انتى تستحقى الافضل .. تستحقى تكونى جميلة .. انتى بنت العدرا بنت الملك .. لازم تكونى فى افضل صورك الممكنة فى حدود الحشمة .. مينفعش تكونى ملكة منكوشة ولا لابسة شوال تحت مسمى الاحترام ... الاحترام و الاخلاق و التدين لا ينتفى مع الجمال و النظافة و المظهر الحلو ... الفكرة كلها انها فكرة خاطئة مترسخة فى نفوس بنات كتير ..... 

بس كدة اهو و انا تحت امركم فى اى نقاش *


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (5 يونيو 2012)

*


sha2awet 2alam قال:




ثالثا .. اللى هيقولى اخر حاجة الراجل بيشوفها فى البنت شكلها .. كداب فى اصل وشه



أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههه
انا كنت كاتب كدة قبل مامسح الرد :new6:

بس هقولها تاني ، ومن غير كدب لا ف اصل وشي ولا ف اصلي رجلي ولا رجلك
انا لما اجي ارتبط ، بيكون الشكل اخر الاواخر الاخرانية ف المؤخرات كلها 

ومترجميش الكلام عشان له معاني كتير :new6:

*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> هههههههه
> انا كنت كاتب كدة قبل مامسح الرد :new6:
> ...



هخلينى معاك للاخر مع انى مش مرتحالك 
شكلها مش هتبصله .. امال هتبص لايه غير الاحترام طبعا ؟ و لو قدامك واحدة حلوة و محترمة و التانية محترمة بس مهملة فى نفسها تختار مين ؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 يونيو 2012)

> و اسال نفسك انهى بنت تلفت نظرك .. بنت محترمة و مسرحة شعرها بشكل كويس ولابسة شيك و ميكب هادى خالص ولا واحدة مش غاسلة وشها و منكوشة بس محترمة ؟؟



هو في وحده تطلع شعرها منكوش ومش غاسله وشها بتشوفيهم فين يا شقاوه؟


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (5 يونيو 2012)

*


sha2awet 2alam قال:





هخلينى معاك للاخر مع انى مش مرتحالك 
شكلها مش هتبصله .. امال هتبص لايه غير الاحترام طبعا ؟ و لو قدامك واحدة حلوة و محترمة و التانية محترمة بس مهملة فى نفسها تختار مين ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


الاهمال ف النفس غير نسبة الجمال والانوثة

يعني /
واحدة محترمة مش جميلة = واحدة محترمة جميلة
بالنسبالي الاتنين واحد ، نسخة ، ميفرقوش

بس
واحدة محترمة مهملة ف نفسها ، متساويش ابدا واحدة محترمة مهتمة بنفسها

الاهتمام بالنفس غير الجمال
والمبالغة ف الاهتمام بالنفس عمرها مابتدي الجمال او الانوثة ، زي المكياج الزيادة وعمليات النفخ :new6:

انا اتكلمت عن ان الجمال بعد الاحترام
انما الاهمال ف النفس دة ، حوار تاني خالص ...
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 يونيو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> هو في وحده تطلع شعرها منكوش ومش غاسله وشها بتشوفيهم فين يا شقاوه؟



اة بيطلعو شعرهم منكوش .. و بيكونو فاهمين انهم غاسلين وشهم بس دى مش منظر وشوش مغسولة :fun_lol: 
فى الكلية حضرتك و فى الشارع


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> الاهمال ف النفس غير نسبة الجمال والانوثة
> 
> ...




طب تمام اوى ... ارجع لكلامى هتعرف انى كنت بتكلم عن الشكل بوجه عام منه الجمال و الاهتمام بالمظهر باللبس و النظافة و الشعر ... و النفخ و الميكب الاوفر مش اهتمام دة جنان حضرتك و هوس ..


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (5 يونيو 2012)

*


sha2awet 2alam قال:






طب تمام اوى ... ارجع لكلامى هتعرف انى كنت بتكلم عن الشكل بوجه عام منه الجمال و الاهتمام بالمظهر باللبس و النظافة و الشعر ... و النفخ و الميكب الاوفر مش اهتمام دة جنان حضرتك و هوس ..

أنقر للتوسيع...


كدة متفقين 
تصبحي ع خير بأة :new6:
*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 يونيو 2012)

شارع ماشي 
قلتي ليه كليه؟ دي الوقت يفتكرو ان كل دكتورات المستقبل كده 
تشوهي سمعتنا ليه ههههههه
عموما البنات اللي كده محتاجات تآهيل انثوي جديد


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> كدة متفقين
> تصبحي ع خير بأة :new6:
> *



و انت من اهله بأة :new6:



هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> شارع ماشي
> قلتي ليه كليه؟ دي الوقت يفتكرو ان كل دكتورات المستقبل كده
> تشوهي سمعتنا ليه ههههههه
> عموما البنات اللي كده محتاجات تآهيل انثوي جديد



ههههههه اسكتى و خلينى ساكتة على اللى بشوفه فى الكلية سواء بنات ولا شباب :fun_lol: لا الدكاترة احلى ناس .. و الحلاوة حلاوة الروح :new6: صدقينى هما محتاجين يفهمو يعنى ايه انوثة و بعدين يمكن يبقى فيه امل للتغيير


----------



## marcelino (6 يونيو 2012)

بأختصار لانى مش قادر اقرا كل الردود او اكتب رد طويل

انا معترض على وجهه نظرها وشايف العكس تماما ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يااااااااة اخيرا اتعمل موضوع موجه لى شخصيًا:new6: بغض النظر طبعًا عن التقطيع اللى نص البنات عايزين يقطعهولى و بغض النظر عن انى بكره انى افسر كلامى كلمة كلمة و كإنه شبهة جنائية .. بس المضطر يركب الصعب و عشان خاطر عيون لولو بس:t23:*





sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بس انتي اديني اشاره وانا كل يوم اعمل موضوع من ردودك..صراحه بتعجبني جدا ردودك ودايما بقراها .. فحبيت افهم منك النقطه دي واشوف رئي ..(الشباب دول اللي اسمهم ادم. اكيد سمعتي عنهم..)لا محدش يقطع  فيكي انا اقطعو.. وتسلمي ويسلم خاطرك *
> 
> *كلامى كان نصه كالآتى : " شايفهم اجمل شكلا او بيهتمو بنفسهم اكتر او بيعاملو انوثتهم بطريقة كويسة عكس بعض البنات المسيحيين بيتعاملو مع الانوثة على انها ضعف و قلة ادب و نادرا ما بيبصو فى مراية .. "*
> 
> ...




 عجبني ردك وتفسيرك وفهمت القصد كويس
شكرا ليكي ولردك يا شقاوه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يونيو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ايش دخل التدين في عدم الاهتمام بالمظهر؟ هو  هلكل غير متدينات يهتمن بمظهرهن؟ هذه امور شخصيه وتتفاوت بين الناس انا اللي اعرفه ان المنقبه مثلا تكشخ وتلبس وتحط المكياج وتعمل تسريحات في بيتها ولزوجها هذا ما يعني انه هي متخلفه ليش انها ما تعمل نفس شئ لما تخرج؟ في ناس الخروج بالنسبه لهم قضاء مصالح مش استعراض لبس ومكياج وشعر مادري عن المتدينات عندكم لكن حرام الظلم والتعميم على انه ما يهتمن بنفسهن عند الخروج هو يعني ايه الاهتمام؟


_
وانا اعرف منقبات بتحط مكياج وبتلبس تحت النقاب برضو وبتشلح ف اماكن معينه. مش في البيت يعني دايما
ما انتي هنا برضو عممتي..
الاهتمام  عند كل واحد بيختلف.. ومقياس الجمال كمان بيختلف عند كل واحد.. حد عندو المظهر حد عندو الجوهر..
_والبنت مش عممت قالت بعض.. انا بس كنت حابه افهم اكتر منها تقصد ايه...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> هههههههه
> انا كنت كاتب كدة قبل مامسح الرد :new6:
> ...


يا راجل قول كلام غير ده.. سبحان مبدل الاحوال.. شكلك توبت
وانت بنات مصر او بنات العالم كلها بتعيب ف شكلها
هجوم يا بنات...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اولا .. اللى اتكلم عن انى عممت الكلام على كل البنات المسيحيين مقراش كلامى بدقة .. انا قولت بعض البنات المسيحيين .... بعضهم يا ناس ... معممتش خالص .. دة نشكر ربنا اول خطأ موقعتش فيه الحمد لله :t13:*


* شقاااوه اوعى اوعى  تكونى تقصدى ب" اللى اتكلم" انا:ranting:*
* هههههههههه عمتا  انا قريت  كويس و مش حبيت افصفص اوى غير لما تيجى  و تقبلى الكلام ذى ما طلبت لوسينتو...*
* مع انى عارفا إنك مش هترفضى و بحب اوى اقرا  كلامك و بحب طريقه تفكيرك و اسلوبك و إجاباتك :flowers:*

* و انا اخذت بالى كويس من كلامك إنك قولتى "بعض البنات المسيحيات"  بس احساسى بالكلام  فى الاول كان مدينى إحاء تعميم و بعد كدا كسرتى التعميم ده فى كلمه بعض الى وقعت على المسيحيين بس..*



> ربما يكون انجذابك ليهم لانك شايفهم اجمل شكلا او بيهتمو بنفسهم
> اكتر او بيعاملو انوثتهم بطريقة كويسة عكس
> بعض البنات المسيحيين بيتعاملو مع الانوثة
> على انها ضعف و قلة ادب و نادرا ما بيبصو فى مراية


* الى بالاذرق ادانى احساس بالتعميم --- و الى بالاورنج كسر التعميم ده... فكان كلامى بيرمى اكتر على الى مكتوب بالازرق..* 

*و من الاخر كمان كنت عايزا اوجه الكلام لكيرلس بس قولت الف عليكى الاول و بعد كدا اعلق على كلامه ههههههههههههههههههه شوفتيش صراحه اكتر من كدا :t33: *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يا راجل قول كلام غير ده.. سبحان مبدل الاحوال.. شكلك توبت
> وانت بنات مصر او بنات العالم كلها بتعيب ف شكلها
> هجوم يا بنات...[/QUOTE]
> 
> * لولو صدقينى فى اى  حرب تانيا هتلاقينى واخده اول صف  معاكى فى القتال  بس لو الموضوع بنتكلم عامتا مش على اى شخص..بس شيفاكى بتتكلمى على شخص معين.. اخاف اجى جنبه :2:  افضل اتفرج من بعيييييييييد  ربنا معاااكى *


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 يونيو 2012)

*


lo siento_mucho قال:




يا راجل قول كلام غير ده.. سبحان مبدل الاحوال.. شكلك توبت
وانت بنات مصر او بنات العالم كلها بتعيب ف شكلها
هجوم يا بنات...

أنقر للتوسيع...



* *مانا قولتلك عشان اخر حاجة افكر فيها هي الارتباط :new6:
وبالنسبة لأني كدة هبأة راجل ف البطاقة بس
عشان مناظر البنات دي ، متخلينيش ابـأة راجل معاهم برة البطاقة :new6:
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> عجبني ردك وتفسيرك وفهمت القصد كويس
> شكرا ليكي ولردك يا شقاوه





*ربنا يخليكى يا لولو انا تحت امرك فى اى حاجة ... و ميرسيه خالص على الموضوع و نشكر ربنا طلعت سليمة :t33:*



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * شقاااوه اوعى اوعى  تكونى تقصدى ب" اللى اتكلم" انا:ranting:*
> * هههههههههه عمتا  انا قريت  كويس و مش حبيت افصفص اوى غير لما تيجى  و تقبلى الكلام ذى ما طلبت لوسينتو...*
> * مع انى عارفا إنك مش هترفضى و بحب اوى اقرا  كلامك و بحب طريقه تفكيرك و اسلوبك و إجاباتك :flowers:*
> 
> ...



*هههههه اكيد مش كنت قصدك وحدك يعنى :blush2: ربنا يخليكى على المجاملة الرقيقة دى يا قمرى ... و بالنسبة للجمع الفكرة كلها ان كلمت بعض تعامل معاملة الجمع :2: مينغعش اتكلم بصيغة مفرد و اقل بعض مش هتركب خالص دة اللى خلانى اقول الكلام بضمير هم  بس كدة يا ستى و لو على كيرو خدى راحتك خالص و لو عوزتى مساعدة صفريلى بس و انا اجى على طول:flowers:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> 
> * *مانا قولتلك عشان اخر حاجة افكر فيها هي الارتباط :new6:
> ...



اوبس وقعت نفسك فى الغلط يا كبير :beee: 
الراجل راجل فى كل الظروف و مع كل البشر حتى لو بيعامل نملة مش انسانة مش عاجبه منظرها .. لان الراجل مبادئ و تصرفات و المبادئ لا تتجزأ ... و مش عايزة لماضة و تقولى مبدأى انى اعاملهم كدة دة مش مبدأ اصلا .. و للعلم لو البنت لقيتك راجل بمعنى الكلمة حتى لو هى وحشة و مسترجلة و فيها بلاوى الدنيا و الاخرة غصب عنها بتحس بضعفها و انوثتها و لوحدها بتتعدل واحدة واحدة .. لان الملكة بتحتاج لملك يتوجها .. لكن الملك هو الملك مش محتاج حاجة تضيف لملكه عشان تبان قوته


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> lo siento_mucho قال:
> 
> 
> > يا راجل قول كلام غير ده.. سبحان مبدل الاحوال.. شكلك توبت
> ...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *مانا قولتلك عشان اخر حاجة افكر فيها هي الارتباط :new6:
> وبالنسبة لأني كدة هبأة راجل ف البطاقة بس
> عشان مناظر البنات دي ، متخلينيش ابـأة راجل معاهم برة البطاقة :new6:
> *



انا امبارح رديت مش قصدتك انت.. انت ردك كان الراجل ...يعني عامتا مش قولت ع نفسك فانا رديت وقولت الراجل برضو مش وجهت كلام ليك..
باقي الكلام تبقى او مش تبقى دي ترجعلك انت .. مليش دعوه..
وخلص الكلام بقى...روح نام


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 يونيو 2012)

*


lo siento_mucho قال:





انا امبارح رديت مش قصدتك انت.. انت ردك كان الراجل ...يعني عامتا مش قولت ع نفسك فانا رديت وقولت الراجل برضو مش وجهت كلام ليك..
باقي الكلام تبقى او مش تبقى دي ترجعلك انت .. مليش دعوه..
وخلص الكلام بقى...روح نام

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههه ، وانا بصفتي راجل ومن الرجالة العموما دول ، فبدافع عنهم

وانا عارف اني ابقى او مبقاش ترجعلي انا
مش ترجع لورا ، ولا ترجع اللي ف بطنها 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حاضر هروح انام :$
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> هههههه ، وانا بصفتي راجل ومن الرجالة العموما دول ، فبدافع عنهم
> 
> ...


يا رايق 
اتاخرت بقى...


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 يونيو 2012)

*


lo siento_mucho قال:




يا رايق 
اتاخرت بقى...

أنقر للتوسيع...


رايق ؟

قد اية سهل الحكي :new6:
*


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> رايق ؟
> 
> ...



؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * كيرلس  براحة على لو لو  خفف شوية *



ازاي يعني مش فاهم ؟


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 يونيو 2012)

*شابوة ليكي يا *


يوليوس44 قال:


> *  لو لو *


* خليتي يوليوس اتحول من عدو المرأة ، لمحامي المرأة :new6:

*


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> ازاي يعني مش فاهم ؟



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 يونيو 2012)

*


يوليوس44 قال:



			لا انت فاهم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


فاهم ومخبي عليك مثلا ؟

مالك ياحبيبي ، احكيلي مشكلتك ، فهمني ؟؟
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يونيو 2012)

لولو منسحبه من الموضوع
يلا هنقفل الموضوع كلو يروح ع بيتو
كيرلس بيهزر يا يوليوس ومتعودين نتكلم كده..


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 يونيو 2012)

*


lo siento_mucho قال:



لولو منسحبه من الموضوع
يلا هنقفل الموضوع كلو يروح ع بيتو
كيرلس بيهزر يا يوليوس ومتعودين نتكلم كده..

أنقر للتوسيع...


استني يا 


يوليوس44 قال:



			لو لو
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 ، عشان اعرف يوليوس مدايق لية *


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 يونيو 2012)

*تم حل الموضوع عن طريق التقييمات والرسائل الخاصة والاشارات السرية
نرجو عدم تدخل الادارة 
 ههههههه

ارحمنا يارب xD
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *تم حل الموضوع عن طريق التقييمات والرسائل الخاصة والاشارات السرية
> نرجو عدم تدخل الادارة
> ههههههه
> 
> ...


طب كويس..مع ان مكنش في موضوع..
يلا روح نام... عشان اتاخرت


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 يونيو 2012)

*


lo siento_mucho قال:




طب كويس..مع ان مكنش في موضوع..
يلا روح نام... عشان اتاخرت

أنقر للتوسيع...


طب ارد ولا يوليوس يزعل ؟
ههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> طب ارد ولا يوليوس يزعل ؟
> ههههههههههههههه
> *


خلاص خليك عاقل .. ومتردش
ويوليوس مبيزعل من حد ..ما قولنا كلو في نطاق الهزار


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 يونيو 2012)

*


lo siento_mucho قال:




خلاص خليك عاقل .. ومتردش
ويوليوس مبيزعل من حد ..ما قولنا كلو في نطاق الهزار

أنقر للتوسيع...


حاضر :$

*


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> طب ارد ولا يوليوس يزعل ؟
> ههههههههههههههه
> *



 انا كل اللى اقصدة انى لولو تبقى وسط اخواتها فى المنتدى ومش تمشى منة  وتزعل منة بس لااكثر ولااقل وانت بترمى الكلام ناحية اليمين والشمال  اقولك  انا مش هرد عليك سلام


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 يونيو 2012)

*


يوليوس44 قال:



			انا كل اللى اقصدة انى لولو تبقى وسط اخواتها فى المنتدى ومش تمشى منة  وتزعل منة بس لااكثر ولااقل وانت بترمى الكلام ناحية اليمين والشمال  اقولك  انا مش هرد عليك سلام
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انا رميت يمين وشمال ؟
انا بقولك فهمني اية مشكلتك ؟

كدة برمي يمين وشمال ؟؟
ــ

انا مش فاهم انت لية واخد المواضيع ع صدرك ؟
واية اللي مدايقك ؟
واية اللي هيخليها تسيب المنتدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ـــ

لو انت زعلت مني ، رغم اني مش عارف لية ، 
فانا متأسف . حقك عليا 
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> انا كل اللى اقصدة انى لولو تبقى وسط اخواتها فى المنتدى ومش تمشى منة  وتزعل منة بس لااكثر ولااقل وانت بترمى الكلام ناحية اليمين والشمال  اقولك  انا مش هرد عليك سلام


لا لا مش بيرمي احنا متعودين نتكلم كده ...وهو بيرد عليك بهزار مش بيرمي
ده كده انت اللي زعلت مش انا.. انت كمان وسط اخواتك هنا..


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> انا رميت يمين وشمال ؟
> انا بقولك فهمني اية مشكلتك ؟
> ...


جبت الحنيه دي منين؟؟**


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 يونيو 2012)

*


lo siento_mucho قال:




جبت الحنيه دي منين؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


م البقال 
اجيبلك ؟
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> م البقال
> اجيبلك ؟
> *


لا مبحبهاش...


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 يونيو 2012)

انا مش بشوف كدا خالص..

أنا بشوف كل البنات سواء مسلمين أو مسيحيين مهتمين بمظهرهم العام جدا ..
يعني في أسكندريه ..
مش قابلت فى حياتي العامه او شوفت اي فتاه مش مهتمه بمظهرها الخارجي ..

كلو بيبقا ع سنجة 10 ..

وعمر ما كان عدم الاهتمام بالمظهر هو ارتقاء فى العلاقه مع المسيح أو التدين.

بالعكس كل ما ذادت علاقتنا بالمسيح ومحبتنا له كلما أصبحت حياتنا اكثر تناسق وأكثر 

جمال وبنكون مهتمين فيها بأصغر التفاصيل ..لكن الأفراط فى الميكب والملابس الصارخه

دا بيكون تحليله من ناحية الناس اللي في الشارع علي اساس انو قلة أدب وعدم تربيه وخلاق معدومه لأن ببساطه مصر كلها بتقيم الفتاه من مظهرها الخارجي وبينسوا انو فى قلب وروح وعلاقه مع الله لا يعرفها الا الله وهو الوحيد الذي يحاسب علي كل شيء ويعرف النوايا..لكن لما هنلاقي الحاله اللي كانت مش مهتمه بنفسها ومش بتسرح شغ=عرها علي اساس أن دا بيكون تدين أكثر فدا بردو ربط مظهر خارجي بشيء روحاني داخلي ..المشكله هي مش فى نوع اللبس المشكله فى مجتمع كامل يبني تقييم الشخص علي اساس المظهر الخارجي سواء كان هذا المظهر متواضع أو ماشي ع الموضه...بس كدا


----------



## treaz (6 يونيو 2012)

متااااااااابعة للموضوع  وليه وجهة نظر صغيره اظهار الانوشه للبنت مش بالشكل بس بالتصرفات والتعاملات مع الناس وبعدين الاهتمام بالنفس  والشكل صفه اساسية فى البنت بس الافورة مش حلوة ولا الاهمال حلوووو وكل بنت وليها طريقتها فى اظهار انوثتها بس الاحلى انعا تهتام من الداخل والخارج يعنى شكلها وعقلها مش مظهرها بس وعقلها فاضى


----------

